# Brahms-Haitink



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

What about this box at good price?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan of either Brahms or Haitink, so I probably shouldn't offer advice... But... When you have a composer who tends toward being a bit staid and formal, a conductor whose predillections lean in the same direction isn't the best choice. I'd recommend Karajan for this.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The Haitink set is a great set. 

You get the Piano Concertos with Arrau, Violin Concerto with Szeryng, Concerto For Violin & Cello, Serenades, Haydn Variations, first 10 Hungarian Dances and of course the Symphonies.

I bought it for around $20 but even the standard amazon price of $34 is a good deal for 7 CD's.

Performance wise I think his Brahms is excellent. I've read many other people who are not Haitink fans feel he did exceptionally well on this Brahms set. I would definitely recommend it for the money.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I very much like the piano concertos with Arrau. Haven't heard the other stuff.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

His Concertgebouw Brahms is excellent.


----------

